# Orchad Autocare Shop and advice centre opening soon



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi all. Just a quick note to say we are about to start building our new bespoke Detailing shop at Orchard HQ. We will be Ireland's only Detailing company where you can come in Purchase products get advice and information and get a hand with anything that you are having problems with. We hope to open in the first week of September so keep an eye out for more info.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great news Rollo, the expansion continues :thumb:.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers more a side step lol


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

More another way to take my money lol


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats & good luck mate !


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

many thanks


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Good luck with your new venture and drop me a line of you fancy stocking wowo products

Cheers

Neil

Www.wo-wo.co.uk
[email protected]


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Good luck Rollo. 

Cant wait for the shop warming party....


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Well the new shop is nearing completion and we will be opening at the end of the month. keep posted for more info. We are going to become also an advice centre helping you with detailing queries tips and tricks as well as being able to try before you buy. We will also be putting in a very nice coffee machine for when you call over.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Good man Rollo. Can't wait to see it. Who are you inviting to cut the ribbon? 

My mate John has a Barney the Bear suit if you're stuck 😁

Cooks


----------

